# How my CNC axes are designed !



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I did this video to share my experience:

Homemade CNC, CNC Design : how my CNC axis are designed. - YouTube

Laurent


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Laurent, I am always amazed at your work.


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------

